# Bow/Arrow Throw Line?



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey, does anyone use or has anyone tried to use a bow and arrow to set throw lines? That big shot is pretty pricey, so right now I'm using a wrist rocket, but I cant get good hieght. So, I have been considering tying my throw line to a blunted arrow. Maybe someone could give me a clue why most people dont do this, maybe save me the effort. Thanks

ps, any ideas about setting high lines for little money???


----------



## Redbull (Nov 8, 2005)

The big shot is worth every penny. If you have Jameson fiberglass poles, I think they'll sell you just the head for a reasonable price. It really is worth it's weight in gold though. It's very accurate.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 8, 2005)

TreeCo said:


> A friend of mine uses a bow and fishing string to set ropes 120' or so. He then pulls up a little heavier line and then the climbing rope.



do you know why he doesnt just attach the heavier line in the first place? seems like the force of an arrow shooting could carry line pretty well. probly so he can get better hight. . .


----------



## Ross Turner (Nov 8, 2005)

My Ex boss used to use a crossbow for setting throwlines.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 8, 2005)

does anyone know why this wouldnt work? do you think arrows are heavy enough for the line to decend?


----------



## treeman82 (Nov 8, 2005)

I would assume that with a bow and arrow you would be using something along the lines of fishing line. 

Besides that though, if you have a couple of 4' sections of Jameson poles, or an 8' section of it, then all the Big Shot is going to cost you is about $60.


----------



## pantheraba (Nov 8, 2005)

Sizzle-Chest said:


> Hey, does anyone use or has anyone tried to use a bow and arrow to set throw lines?



I have used an arrow several times...I glued a .38 cal. case over the tip of an arrow, drilled a small hole near the nock and made an attachment loop. I used either small diameter white nylon "seine" line (tangles badly) or some line slightly smaller than parachute shroud.

The weight of the arrow can be a problem...sometimes is hard to get it to drop once thru a crotch...also can be hard to retrieve if thru the wrong crotch or if area has too much brush..

They worked best for me in non-brushy areas, ideally not surrounded too closely by other trees. My best use of one was last year when I rigged a high line over my house while I was painting. I climbed about 60 feet up into a big gum tree, about 40 feet from the house. I shot the arrow over the house and used that line to pull up and rig my heavier high line safety.

I used wooden arrows...be careful using wooden arrows and too strong a bow...you can shatter an arrow upon release if the bow is too strong.

I'll send some picts later.


----------



## PTS (Nov 8, 2005)

I would suggest finding someone with a carp bow. It is a bow with a fishing real on it equipped with a very heavy duty string. People around here use the bow to shoot carp and then real them in. 

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...00/29221.jpg&hvarType=0&hvarLinkEnabled=false

I guess it is a sport. The line is not a fishing line but more like a really light weight throw line. The problem I can see is that once you have your line through the crotch, your arrow would have to travel beyond the crotch the same distance as the croch is from the ground. The arrow I don't believe would be heavy enough to pull the rope to the ground. The carp arrow however is equip ed with holes that allow the string to attach and is a little heavier. 

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...221-00-c.jpg&hvarType=0&hvarLinkEnabled=false

Good luck


----------



## pantheraba (Nov 8, 2005)

Here are the arrows...right one is missing the nock. I find the bow useful but very situational. I remember using it to set a pull line in a dead oak near my father's pond...no other trees nearby to hang up the arrow. A throw bag would have done well there, too, but I did not have one.


----------



## Stumper (Nov 8, 2005)

Been there and done that. I set quite a few lines with a bow and solid fiberglass "fish" arrows with a steel blunt covered with a rubber blunt. -The Fglass arrows and double blunting was for maximum weightplus the rubber blunt added some safety.. You can get a high set shooting fishing line (a suberbraid or Fireline/Fusion gel spun polyethylenes are helpful to combine small diameter with high strength. A closed face spinning reel was handy for line storage. The problem with the bow is it fools you into putting off buying a Big Shot. There is no comparison. The Big Shot is so far superior for line setting it is staggering. The Bow is accurate but getting even a heavy arrow to drop can be difficult in rough/scaley barked trees. The bow also frightens some people. Get a Big Shot and save the hassles. I put off buying one for years because I had a bow for high and tight shots-boy did I waste a lot of time. I love Archery but it is NOT the best route to line setting.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 8, 2005)

Stumper said:


> Been there and done that. I set quite a few lines with a bow and solid fiberglass "fish" arrows with a steel blunt covered with a rubber blunt. -The Fglass arrows and double blunting was for maximum weightplus the rubber blunt added some safety.. You can get a high set shooting fishing line (a suberbraid or Fireline/Fusion gel spun polyethylenes are helpful to combine small diameter with high strength. A closed face spinning reel was handy for line storage. The problem with the bow is it fools you into putting off buying a Big Shot. There is no comparison. The Big Shot is so far superior for line setting it is staggering. The Bow is accurate but getting even a heavy arrow to drop can be difficult in rough/scaley barked trees. The bow also frightens some people. Get a Big Shot and save the hassles. I put off buying one for years because I had a bow for high and tight shots-boy did I waste a lot of time. I love Archery but it is NOT the best route to line setting.




This is kinda off topic, but i noticed your from Canon City CO. In summer of 2002 I stayed there for 3 weeks fighting fire for the USFS. We were put up in that Monestary/Winery. I always wanted to go back cuz I thought it was a nice place. 

Anyway, I want a big shot but I cant aford it. . . .


----------



## JonnyHart (Nov 8, 2005)

I want a potato gun that can fire a 16 oz. throw bag. I'll call it the bigger shot!


----------



## Stumper (Nov 8, 2005)

Sizzle, I live just north of the Abbey-My backyard view is of the pastures behind the Abbey. As someone who put off buying a Big Shot I wil tell you-you can't afford not to buy one-I wasted so much time with throw bags and bows.It will pay its own way if you have to set lines with any frequency at all.... And if you aren't setting lines then you are wasting time either in ascension methods or in the rigging of removals. You don't have to have an eight foot pole-a ^ will still let yu make many shots that would be difficult to throw. The head and bands with pouch is only about $60.


----------



## pantheraba (Nov 8, 2005)

Stumper said:


> The Big Shot is so far superior for line setting it is staggering. .... Get a Big Shot and save the hassles. .....boy did I waste a lot of time. I love Archery but it is NOT the best route to line setting.


I agree...bows can take a lot of time. I don't have a Big Shot but I watched Tom Dunlap use one to set lines at ITCC...that's the way to go.


----------



## Dadatwins (Nov 8, 2005)

The big shot is worth every dime, it will save you loads of time and a lot of work, I put off buying one also for years because of cost and the newfangleness of it and after using it one time it was paid for with the time savings. Charge it, it will pay for itself by the time the bill comes.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 8, 2005)

Stumper said:


> You don't have to have an eight foot pole-a ^ will still let yu make many shots that would be difficult to throw. The head and bands with pouch is only about $60.



You got me really interested in the "^", what do you mean. I want cheap!!! Sixty sounds reasonable. Is there a cheaper way to do the big shot?


----------



## Redbull (Nov 8, 2005)

I thought the same thing about alternatives to the Big Shot. Then I spent over an hour trying to get into an Ash tree by using the hand toss method of weight/throwline. The next day I ordered the Big Shot. After a few hours of practice at home it was time to put it to work. I had to access an approx. 90' Elm and the TIP I wanted was at about 60'. First shot and I was in. I couldn't believe it! I had a total of nine trees to climb that day and the Big Shot did more than pay for itself the first day in the field. $60 is a small price to pay for that kind of efficiency. Stick to what you know, and set aside the money after your next job.


----------



## Stumper (Nov 8, 2005)

Sizzle, I hit a wrong button somewher an a bunch of my post moved around- I thought I had put it all back and overlooked the "^"- It is the Big Shot"^" is a 6 foot Jameson pole- THe head only costs about $60


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 8, 2005)

Stumper said:


> Sizzle, I hit a wrong button somewher an a bunch of my post moved around- I thought I had put it all back and overlooked the "^"- It is the Big Shot- tHe head only costs about $60



where does one buy this . . . big shot head? Sizzle is intrigued . . . very intrigued.


----------



## Redbull (Nov 9, 2005)

Click on the Sherrill link above, and call them. Make sure you have fiberglass poles though.


----------



## kujoe (Nov 9, 2005)

It works but sometimes seems to take alot of time na d sometimes can be frustrating, as it hangs up and won't always drop through. I like the idea PTS had of a carp bow, sounds like it would work better.


----------



## Fireaxman (Nov 11, 2005)

I've been using a 45lb bow with 80lb Dacron fishing line for "throwline" and I'm having pretty good luck. I use a fiberglass carp arrow that had a threaded head. I took the point off and screwed on a couple of nuts for additional weight. The dacron line slips easily through the bark to allow the arrow to fall, and if I get hung up I can break it off without too much trouble.

On occasion I have shot through my tie in point and into a neighboring tree, but then I usually have a good opportunity to get a throwline over the dacron line where it crosses between the trees so that I can pull the dacron down between the trees.

I tried the bow fishing reel. Works great for short lengths of line when I bow fish, but did not work well with a long length of line. The dacron cut under itself on the spool, larger diameter lines slipped off too soon and "Backlashed". A larger "Shoot Through" bow fishing reel would probably work better, but I'll save that money for a Big Shot. For now I belay the line on a tarp and it works pretty well.

I'm sure the Big Shot is better, and I intend to have one some day, but I'll have to use what I have for now. It gets me by. I set a 5/8 pull line about 80 feet up a topped out pine a couple weeks ago with the bow, on my second shot, and saved myself a climb. Placement can be very precise when things go right.


----------



## loraxe (Nov 12, 2005)

*bigger better shot*

johnnyhart
i use a modified "potato" gun to shoot throw bags. launching 16 ozbags is not a problem. i use air pressure instead of arisol. 60 psi will throw a bag 80 feet easily. higher throws and higher presures are experimental but lower throws are are simple, lower psi. make one i garantee you will love it if not for the entertainment value alone


----------

